# Would love to meet new friends and go on Cruise



## TimMcCoy (Aug 5, 2016)

I have been on one cruise to Hawaii and would love to go on another cruise before I'm too old to do anything. Maybe I'll be able to do everything until I die? Anyway, does anyone else do cruises? Thanks.


----------



## Ameriscot (Aug 5, 2016)

I've never been on a cruise, but do travel frequently with my husband.  I have travelled alone and enjoyed myself.  We are in our 60's and both still healthy so we travel as much as we can while we still can.  

I know there are lots of cruises for single seniors.  Have you looked into those?


----------



## TimMcCoy (Aug 5, 2016)

Hi, I have another partner now and we live together. So we would be going together.


----------



## Ameriscot (Aug 5, 2016)

TimMcCoy said:


> Hi, I have another partner now and we live together. So we would be going together.



Oh, that'll be nice then!  

We were looking at river cruises in Europe because my sister wanted to do one.  The Danube, the Rhine, etc.


----------



## debbie in seattle (Aug 5, 2016)

Ameriscot said:


> Oh, that'll be nice then!
> 
> We were looking at river cruises in Europe because my sister wanted to do one.  The Danube, the Rhine, etc.



My husband and I went on a two week Viking River Cruise through Europe.  Started in Amsterdam and ended in Budapest.   Absolutely fantastic, though it is very pricey.   After that, I went with a friend on another Viking cruise through China (land and sea).   Again, wonderful, though I enjoyed Europe so much more.


----------



## Ameriscot (Aug 5, 2016)

debbie in seattle said:


> My husband and I went on a two week Viking River Cruise through Europe.  Started in Amsterdam and ended in Budapest.   Absolutely fantastic, though it is very pricey.   After that, I went with a friend on another Viking cruise through China (land and sea).   Again, wonderful, though I enjoyed Europe so much more.



I looked into these tours down the Danube or Rhine and my sister wants a very posh trip.  We don't.  We travel a lot anyway and really don't want to spend £4,000 on a 10 day trip.  We only spend £1,000 each month for house rental AND car when we go to Thailand!  So this trip is on hold.


----------



## bluebreezes (Aug 5, 2016)

Not sure if it's what you're looking for, but Roads Scholar has many small ship cruises. I haven't done any but I've got a nice long wish list.


----------



## Ameriscot (Aug 5, 2016)

bluebreezes said:


> Not sure if it's what you're looking for, but Roads Scholar has many small ship cruises. I haven't done any but I've got a nice long wish list.



Roads Scholar (previously Elderhostel) has really good interest specific trips.  I'd love to go on some.  I'd love to do a grandparent/grandkids themed one as well.


----------

